# FM Channel List



## hailgautam (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Guys I found this site where they list all the Radio Channels of India,
Hope You will find it useful

Asia Waves


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 1, 2007)

Great site


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice site man..
I didnt know thr was a channel named "Gyan Vaani " in Delhi ..


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice

can u tell me link to listen any Indian radio Station online specially delhi


----------



## alok4best (Mar 1, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Nice site man..
> I didnt know thr was a channel named "Gyan Vaani " in Delhi ..


ya its there..Run by Sarkari authorities.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ i.e. Akashbani


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## alok4best (Mar 3, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^ i.e. Akashbani



Aksahbani is the Hindi meaning of RADIO..I m nt talking abt AIR..there were 3 Sarkari channels when I was In Delhi..Two were run by AIR(FM Rainbow and FM Gold) and the third by Dilli ki Sarkar...whose name was Gyan Vani I guess..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow(windows vista) great info


----------



## luckypayal (Mar 6, 2007)

thanx....very nice info.


----------

